
Ask HN: Would you join a private tech community with 30-50 members? - newman8r
I didn&#x27;t want to post a &#x27;Show HN&#x27; for this because it&#x27;s still in development - but I&#x27;m trying to see if HN users are interested in joining small communities (30-50 users) of tech-minded people with a goal of making more meaningful connections.<p>Anyway I&#x27;m calling them HackerPods, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;founderpanel.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;full&#x2F;hackerpod and you can sign up at the bottom if you want to.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear any feedback, positive or negative.
======
starikovs
Why not? If small startups have great idea, funding, good team, etc. I think
tech-people will join such startup.

~~~
newman8r
I hope so. I wouldn't call it a startup - I'm much more interested in figuring
out how hard it is to create meaningful small communities of tech people.
Really I just want to join one, and it's not like making a discussion board is
hard, so I figured I'd give it a go.

That being said, I do think it's likely that some of the members of such a
community would eventually partner up on a startup just as a function of
knowing each other and having similar interests.

------
usatyarth
Are you willing to take junior developers like me for this community, I would
love to join?

~~~
newman8r
Yeah for sure. Feel free to pass the link along to anyone else you think might
want to join.

